# mount devfs : grep error ?!



## nORKy (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I want to mount devfs for a jail


```
# mount -t devfs devfs /jails/www/dev/
grep: /etc/vfstab: No such file or directory
grep: /etc/vfstab: No such file or directory
grep: /etc/vfstab: No such file or directory
```


can someone tell me what happend ?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2010)

/etc/vfstab is a Solaris fstab. Did you turn on SysV ABI compatibility?


----------



## nORKy (May 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> /etc/vfstab is a Solaris fstab. Did you turn on SysV ABI compatibility?



I don't known
How I do/undo that ?

nothings special in my rc.conf or loader.conf

uname :

```
# uname -v
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009    [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


----------

